# Joey's military mailing address



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

As most of you know, my son (fishing partner)has gone off to Basic Training for the Army.
He has been in Reception for the past week, and has finally been sent over to his BCT unit (Basic Combat Training).
He called me tonight, he was at the hospital, but he's ok. He just got a tad nervous and started vomiting so they sent him to be checked out.
I told him I knew he could do it, and he would be ok. If any of you would like to write him some "uplifting" support letters, I know he would be thrilled to get them. Letters from friends and family are very important to a soldier whether they are in Basic or at war.

His address is:

*PFC Joseph Porter Jr.
1st Platoon, E Co. 2-13
Fort Jackson, SC. 29207
*
Thankyou from a very greatful, and proud Mama.

Kay


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

kay, my step son has been in bagdad for several months now. he tells us that cards, notes, letters, and care packages mean a lot to him. even with all thats going on with them they can get very homesick and lonesome at times. i will try to send joey a card and note very soon. just want him to know how proud of him we all are, and appreciatiative. 

trudy


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

*Thankyou so much Trudy!*

That means alot to me, and I know it will just thrill him to know folks are supporting him.
I'd be more then happy to write to your step son as well. I know it means alot to have a letter at mailcall. It somehow lifts their spirit and renews their faith.
Please forward me his address and I'll write to him and let him know he is supported and loved.

[email protected]

Kay


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*TTMB needs these address'!*



allicat said:


> kay, my step son has been in bagdad for several months now. he tells us that cards, notes, letters, and care packages mean a lot to him. even with all thats going on with them they can get very homesick and lonesome at times. i will try to send joey a card and note very soon. just want him to know how proud of him we all are, and appreciatiative.
> 
> trudy


Our son was in the 82nd earlier. I was waiting for Joey's "first in addy" Trudy, just let us know how to contact him! Let's just let our men and women know how TTMB feels. If anyone has a contact or knows someone...Please let us know. We can do our part. It's a long row...


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

*Rick my friend, That is just 2COOL!!*

Thankyou so much!
I know with letter from friends like everyone here at TTMB, Joey will make it through! He's a mama's boy, but he's tough! (I hope) LOL

Kay


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

thats just 2cool for these kids! doncha know they would just love to hear from some of us crazy TTMBers LOL i know matt would. even though he is from iowa, he will be stationed at ft hood when he returns, and is looking forword to doing some salt water fishing. he caught a few flatties last january right before he left, so i think he is already hooked LOL

*PFC, SPARKS, MATTHEW*
*HHC, 1-12 CAV, 1st BGE, 1st CAV DIV*
*Unit #90002 APO AE 09373*
*(Camp Eagle)*

*thanks yall!!*
*trudy*


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*This is a great idea.*

I can't believe someone has not thought of this before now. I remember getting letters and what a great feeling it was. I still have the letters I received while in basic training. Yes, they mean that much, and I bet I read them 100's of times. Maybe a sticky with all the names and addresses and a little about each one's likes, hobbies ect.

I had a friend who could not write very well, so he would jot down a few lines and then put news paper clippings in the letters, I always looked forward to getting information about home.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Doggone if that doesn't sound like the training company I was in when I did basic at Ft. Jackson. If they still train'em like they did in the early '80s he is going to become very intimate with Tank Hill. Easy going downhill to the training ranges, not a whole lot of fun on the way back to the barracks. 
Kay you should be proud of your son, it tells alot about their makeup, for a young man/woman to join the military especially in this day and age. I didn't get a chance to go to the wedding but I believe I met you'll when we helped Monty pick up the Christmas trees earlier this year. 

For you computer guru's out there. Is there anyway to set up something like a support/we are proud of you card that the people here add their signature to. Like a birthday/retirement card that get passed around the office for everyone to sign. Be kinda neat for our soldiers to recieve something like that.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Kay We know the emotions that you will experience while your son goes thru BCT and then AIT training. Our son graduated from Ft Jackson in May and then from Ft Eustis in the middle of August. If things go the way he hopes he will be off to Ft Rucker in a month or so for training, for about a year, to fly Apache helicopters for his unit. 

It is really nice in this day and age to see our youth willing to join the military to help keep FREEDOM free.

Here is his AIT graduation picture.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*This is nice.*

I like it. Great job Mont. A forum for our troops. Maybe Tuesday I can snag a printer from work. I will write these brave guys defending what they belive in. Our Freedoms.

Kay and Trudy, I will write your sons. They are our family too.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

gary, that is so sweet of you! i hope you know how much kay and i apprecitate your support. and i know i can speak for jerry too, matts dad, and michelle, his wife that is so excited she can hardly stand it because matt gets to come home for two weeks of R&R at the end of this month! 

thank you gary!
trudy


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Trudy*

Im looking forward to it. :wink:

These kids need our support. Like they are supporting us.


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

*That is so very cool of all of you!*

Mont, I thankyou for taking the time to make this forum. That is probably the coolest thing I have ever seen. I never thought when I posted Joey's address that it would transform to a new forum. 
I thankyou for being such a cool web administrator, and I thank each and every one of the TTMB family for making this such a wonderful place full of love and support.

:fireworks :flag: Kay :flag: :fireworks


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

When y'all send those letters, stick a TTMB, SCA or TOBA sticker in the envelope. It would be cool to get a pic back of a big 'ole Sheepy slapped on the side of a Corba or a Bradley!! I'll be sending some out soon!


Later,

Jeff


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Well, that's a good idea, but not for a soldier in Basic. They don't have access to cameras, and would probably have to do push ups till I got tired... LOL

To send to our boys overseas though, now that is a very cool idea!

Kay


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Kay, the guys overseas will be getting an a/c from me soon, but help me out, what things does a man in basic need? I plan to cut some clippings of things I see that are interesting, but what else? What besides the obvious things are off limits? Help me out here.


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Mont, 

As far as I know they mainly need just uplifting letters from friends and family of support.
They may recieve photograghs, phonecards, toiletry and personal items, stationary, stamps. They may not receive food items, gum, reading material (other then letters) no magazines, books, newspapers, ect.
Most of their immediate needs are taken care of in Basic, and he got a $250 advance on his pay when he got there on a credit card that he must spend all of while in Basic, he can't take it with him to AIT. (His AIT will be in Fort Leonardwood MO)
I just sent him a letter with a 30 minute phone card in it this morning, and he asked me the last time I talked to him to please see if I could find some unscented deodorant/antiperspirant. I picked that up last night at Wally World, so now I have to figure out how to send it.. LOL small box? bubble lined envelope? something like that.
I'm not real schooled when it comes to mail.
Oh, he may NEED a fishing trip when he gets home though.. maybe offshore? He also may NEED to take his beloved mama with him... LOL (not working huh?) Oh well, I tried.. LMAO!

Kay


----------

